# Probleme mit dem Router



## w1shmast3r (21. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Linux Router. Der funktioniert ansich einwandfrei. Ich kann surfen und auch zocken, aber:
Einige Programme wie zum Beispiel eDonkey oder BattleCom finden keine Server. Die eDonkey FAQ sagt mir, das ich eine LOW-ID habe und das dies höchstwahrscheinlich am Router liegt, da der mich auf bestimmten Ports zwar "rauslässt" aber nicht mehr rein. Sprich auf manchen Ports funktioniert die Kommunikation nicht richtig.
Ich habe jetzt schon ein wenig rumgehört und die meisten sagen, das leigt daran, da ich kein "IP forwarding" installiert habe. Nun bin ich kein Linuxexperte und habe keine Ahnung wie ich für manche oder alle ports ein IP forwarding einschalte. Mit dem Begriff IP forwarding fällt auch immer IP multicasting, was heisst das ?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen.

tschau


----------



## PogoPendel (21. Oktober 2002)

*linux router*

viel zu viel zu erklären... lese einfach die Router-tutorials durch


----------



## w1shmast3r (21. Oktober 2002)

welche tutorials meinst du ?


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Oktober 2002)

ich glaube, das was du brauchst nennt sich "port forwarding". das allgemeine problem bei einem router ist ja, dass eingehende anfragen nur angenommen werden, wenn ein server da ist, der diese anfragen bearbeitet. da hinter einem router allerdings ein ganzes netzwerk liegen kann, werden diese anfragen unter umständen fallengelassen, weil der router nicht weiss, an welchen rechner im lokalen netz er sie weiterleiten soll.
also musst du alle anfragen auf einem bestimmten port abfangen und umleiten. mit den ipchains/iptables oder anderen firewall-/router-systemen ist das soweit ich weiss nur begrenzt möglich.
ich hab das im moment so gelöst, dass ich ein kleines tool benutze, um anfragen auf meine workstation hinter dem router weiterzuleiten. allerdings brauch ich das nur, um über das internet auf meinen datenbankserver zugreifen zu können. bei mehreren ports könnte das evtl. keine besonders tolle lösung sein.
ich hab das programm in diesem thema schon mal angehangen.


----------



## w1shmast3r (21. Oktober 2002)

jo, ich denke ich steige langsam durch das problem durch. Ich habe mir deinen thread angeschaut, den du mir gepostet hast.
Eine Frage dazu:
Das redirect verlangt ja die IP des Routers. Die bekomm ich ja jedesmal neu von den Telekomikern. Gibt es da eine Variable, die, da gesetzt werden kann um das Problem zu umgehen ?


----------

